# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Πεθερικά και αδέρφια διπλα

## Lina94

Καλησπέρα!Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον άντρα μου.Παντρευτήκαμε πριν ένα μήνα γιατί προέκυψε εγκυμοσύνη.Ειμαστε μαζί πολλά χρόνια και τα βραδιά μέναμε μαζί αλλά εγώ μένω κυρίως στο πατρικό μου γιατί από κάτω του (το σπίτι είναι δυόροφο) ζουν οι γονείς του,και από δίπλα ζουν τα αδέρφια του με τις οικογένειες τους.Απέφευγα να μείνουμε μαζί γιατί δεν ήθελα να μετακομίσω εκεί.Τώρα με την εγκυμοσύνη όμως πρέπει κάπου να μείνουμε μόλις έρθει το μωράκι.Λοιπόν να εξηγήσω καλύτερα έχω πρόβλημα με την αδερφή του η οποία είναι πολύ ψεύτικη και πολλές φορές με τα παιδιά της τα οποία είναι μικρά και όλο πετάνε κακίες που σίγουρα ακούνε από αυτήν!Επίσης η μάνα του συνέχεια μας ανέβαζε επάνω τα ανίψια του τα οποία όλη την ώρα τα εκαναν όλα άνω κάτω.Το σπίτι του άντρα μου είναι δικό του και όταν του είπα πέρυσι να πηγαίναμε κάπου να νοικιάζαμε μου είπε ότι δεν πάει στο ενοίκιο και να αφήσει το σπίτι του που είναι και καινούριο.Να τονίσω ότι το σπίτι του έχει κάποια πολύ παλιά έπιπλα και από ηλεκτρικές συσκευές μόνο τηλεόραση και ψυγείο και επίσης αν πούμε να μείνουμε εκεί χρειάζεται ολική ανακαίνιση από την άποψη πλακάκια,μπάνια κλπ.Οταν μάθαμε για την εγκυμοσύνη και είπαμε ότι θα παντρευτούμε του άνοιξα ξανά την κουβέντα για το σπίτι και του είπα ευθέως γιατί δεν θέλω να μείνω εκεί.Δεν έχω κάποιο πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αλλά νομίζω πως δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να κάθομαι με όλο του το σόι γιατί κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα ξεκινήσουν τα προβλήματα.Ο άντρας μου δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα όμως όταν του είπα να πάμε κάπου άλλου μου είπε ότι δεν θέλει να μείνει στο ενοίκιο και ότι θα κάνω το σπίτι του όπως θέλω ανακαίνιση κλπ.Τις εργασίες θα τις κάνει αυτός και τα έπιπλα,ηλεκτρικά,χάλια κουρτίνες και οτιδήποτε άλλο θα τα κάνουν οι γονείς μου.Αφού λοιπόν ουσιαστικά θα φτιάξουμε το σπίτι μαζί δεν δικαιούμαι να έχω και εγώ λόγο;Σε ενα μήνα και ίσως λιγότερο πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε εργασίες.Πειτε μου πως μπορώ να του μιλήσω και τι να του πω για να μείνουμε κάπου άλλου;

----------


## mindcrime

Κοίτα αν πραγματικά θέλει νοικιάζει το δικό του και μένετε σε κάποιο άλλο, αλλά αν δεν το θέλει όπως σου έχει πει ήδη ξέρεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά. Αυτά έπρεπε να τα λύσεις πριν παντρευτείς τώρα είναι δύσκολα

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα!Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον άντρα μου.Παντρευτήκαμε πριν ένα μήνα γιατί προέκυψε εγκυμοσύνη.Ειμαστε μαζί πολλά χρόνια και τα βραδιά μέναμε μαζί αλλά εγώ μένω κυρίως στο πατρικό μου γιατί από κάτω του (το σπίτι είναι δυόροφο) ζουν οι γονείς του,και από δίπλα ζουν τα αδέρφια του με τις οικογένειες τους.Απέφευγα να μείνουμε μαζί γιατί δεν ήθελα να μετακομίσω εκεί.Τώρα με την εγκυμοσύνη όμως πρέπει κάπου να μείνουμε μόλις έρθει το μωράκι.Λοιπόν να εξηγήσω καλύτερα έχω πρόβλημα με την αδερφή του η οποία είναι πολύ ψεύτικη και πολλές φορές με τα παιδιά της τα οποία είναι μικρά και όλο πετάνε κακίες που σίγουρα ακούνε από αυτήν!Επίσης η μάνα του συνέχεια μας ανέβαζε επάνω τα ανίψια του τα οποία όλη την ώρα τα εκαναν όλα άνω κάτω.*Το σπίτι του άντρα μου είναι δικό του και όταν του είπα πέρυσι να πηγαίναμε κάπου να νοικιάζαμε μου είπε ότι δεν πάει στο ενοίκιο και να αφήσει το σπίτι του* που είναι και καινούριο.Να τονίσω ότι το σπίτι του έχει κάποια πολύ παλιά έπιπλα και από ηλεκτρικές συσκευές μόνο τηλεόραση και ψυγείο και επίσης αν πούμε να μείνουμε εκεί χρειάζεται ολική ανακαίνιση από την άποψη πλακάκια,μπάνια κλπ.*Οταν μάθαμε για την εγκυμοσύνη και είπαμε ότι θα παντρευτούμε του άνοιξα ξανά την κουβέντα για το σπίτι και του είπα ευθέως γιατί δεν θέλω να μείνω εκεί.*Δεν έχω κάποιο πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αλλά *νομίζω πως δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να κάθομαι με όλο του το σόι γιατί κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα ξεκινήσουν τα προβλήματα.Ο άντρας μου δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα όμως όταν του είπα να πάμε κάπου άλλου μου είπε ότι δεν θέλει να μείνει στο ενοίκιο και ότι θα κάνω το σπίτι του όπως θέλω ανακαίνιση κλπ.*Τις εργασίες θα τις κάνει αυτός και τα έπιπλα,ηλεκτρικά,χάλια κουρτίνες και οτιδήποτε άλλο θα τα κάνουν οι γονείς μου.Αφού λοιπόν ουσιαστικά θα φτιάξουμε το σπίτι μαζί δεν δικαιούμαι να έχω και εγώ λόγο;Σε ενα μήνα και ίσως λιγότερο πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε εργασίες.Πειτε μου πως μπορώ να του μιλήσω και τι να του πω για να μείνουμε κάπου άλλου;


καλησπερα.
εγω σε καταλαβαινω, αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι να σε καταλαβουμε εμεις, αλλα να σε καταλαβει ο ανδρας σου..
χιλια "εχεις δικιο" ν ακουσεις εδω, τι σημασια εχει, αν ο ανδρας σου διαφωνει;; με εκεινον θα ζησεις, με εκεινον πρεπει να τα βρεις.
θεωρω οτι το να μενεις η να μην μενεις διπλα πανω κατω στα πεθερικα, ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο θεμα που μπορει και να διαλυσει εναν γαμο, αν δεν συμφωνεις. δεν το βρισκω ασημαντο.
εγω τον αφηνα επιτοπου τον ανδρα μου, αν θα ηθελε να ζησουμε με τους γονεις του, αλλα ουτε αυτος θα το ηθελε.
οταν εμεινες εγκυος, του το ειπες οτι δεν θελεις με τπτ να μεινετε εκει. εκεινος τι απαντησε ομως;;; το λυσατε πριν προχωρησετε σε γαμο; δεν βλεπω να το λυσατε.
εχεις κατι να αντιπροτεινεις;; εχει δικιο οτι το ιδιοκτητο σπιτι δεν συγκρινεται με το ενοικιο. εχεις εσυ καποιο σπιτι να πατε εκει;;; αν δεν ε χεις μηπως μπορεις να αποκτησεις;;
μηπως ψηνεται να πουλησετε το σπιτι του να παρετε αλλο καπου αλλου;.
αλλες ιδεες δενε χω, μπνο οτι το θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο να λυθει και ειμαι βεβαιη οτι θα γινεις δυστυχισμενη αν μεινεις εκει με το ζορι.
αυτα τα λυνουν απ την αρχη παιδια. οχι μετα την εγκυμοσυνη.

υ.γ. μην κανεις καμια ανακαινιση αν δεν τα συμφωνησετε γιατι μετα δεν φευγει στον αιωνα τον απαντα. θα σου λεει οτι τον εβαλες σε τοσα εξοδα για να εισαι ευχαριστημενη και τωρα του τα γυριζεις...

----------


## Lina94

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις!Εγω δεν έχω κάποιο σπίτι δικό μου εκτός από το πατρικό που ούτε εκεί θέλω γιατί μένουν οι δικοί μου.Στην κουβέντα που κάναμε πριν τον γάμο ή μάλλον το σύμφωνο η αλήθεια είναι ότι κατάλαβε αυτά που ήθελε ότι δηλαδή δεν συμπαθώ τους γονείς του,τα αδέρφια,ανήψια κλπ.Εχεις δίκαιο @remedy ότι έπρεπε να το λύσω νωρίτερα και κυρίως γράφω για συμβουλές για το πως μπορώ να ξανάφερε την συζήτηση και να μην ακουστεί ότι δεν θέλω κάποιον από τους δικούς του αλλά και για να δω αν υπάρχει κάποιος/α με ανάλογο περιστατικό.Το μωρό θα το κρατούσα έτσι ή αλλιώς.Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ παράλογο αν του ζητούσα να νοικιάσει το σπίτι που μένει και να πάμε εμείς κάπου άλλου;

----------


## george1520

Καλησπέρα αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να ξανασυζητησεις μαζί του και να πεις τι σε ενοχλεί και τι είσαι διατεθειμένη να αντέξεις στην σχέση σας. Αν θεωρείς πως οι συγγενείς του θα επηρεάζει εσένα άρα και την σχέση σας τότε θα του πεις ξεκάθαρα ότι εκεί δεν θα μείνετε για το καλό και των δύο. Το να είσαι σε ένα χώρο ή σε μια κατάσταση που δεν σου αρέσει για να κάνεις τον άλλον χαρούμενο ή για να μην δημιουργηθούν εντάσεις βάζει αυτόματα τον εαυτό σου στην άκρη και φτιάχνεις μια σχέση με ημερομηνία λήξης. Όταν είμαστε σε μια σχέση είναι λογικό να δίνουμε στον άλλον, να αντέχουμε και να ανεχόμαστε αλλά όλα πρέπει να έχουν τα όρια τους. Δώσε του να καταλάβει τι ακριβώς έχεις μέσα στο κεφάλι σου χωρίς να κατηγορήσεις την οικογένεια του (θα το δει σαν αντίδραση) και άκουσε τι έχει να σου πει κι αυτός..

----------


## Αλεξία10

Η κατάσταση σε αυτή την φάση είναι λίγο περίεργη γιατί έχεις ήδη παντρευτεί χωρίς να λύσεις αυτό το κομμάτι..Τουλάχιστον τώρα μέχρι να το συζητήσετε ξανά μην κάνεις ανακαίνιση κτλ γιατί μετά λογικά δεν θα φτάσετε ποτέ στην απόφαση να φύγετε..Δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογο να του ζητήσεις να ενοικιαστει αυτό το σπίτι και να πάτε να μείνετε αλλού..Κάνε μια καθαρή κουβέντα μαζί του και πες του στα ίσια ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με κανέναν από τους δικούς του απλά θέλεις να μείνετε κάπου αλλού μόνοι σας..
Είχα ανάλογη περίπτωση απλά λύθηκε αυτό το θέμα πρίν από το γάμο..

----------


## Lina94

> Η κατάσταση σε αυτή την φάση είναι λίγο περίεργη γιατί έχεις ήδη παντρευτεί χωρίς να λύσεις αυτό το κομμάτι..Τουλάχιστον τώρα μέχρι να το συζητήσετε ξανά μην κάνεις ανακαίνιση κτλ γιατί μετά λογικά δεν θα φτάσετε ποτέ στην απόφαση να φύγετε..Δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογο να του ζητήσεις να ενοικιαστει αυτό το σπίτι και να πάτε να μείνετε αλλού..Κάνε μια καθαρή κουβέντα μαζί του και πες του στα ίσια ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με κανέναν από τους δικούς του απλά θέλεις να μείνετε κάπου αλλού μόνοι σας..
> Είχα ανάλογη περίπτωση απλά λύθηκε αυτό το θέμα πρίν από το γάμο..


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Και πως αντέδρασε αυτός που είχε το σπίτι το δέχθηκε να φύγουν;Τώρα και λόγω της κατάστασης που επικρατεί και είναι όλα κλειστά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ευτυχώς όποτε θα ξανακάνω αυτήν την κουβέντα αρχές Μαΐου αν όλα πάνε καλά και ξανανοίξουν τα πάντα και μου πει να αρχίσουμε να ετοιμάζουμε το σπίτι.Το δικό μου σπίτι είναι 3 όροφοι θα ήταν καλό να του πρότεινα επίτηδες να πάμε εκεί και να κάνουμε ανακαίνιση σε κάποιον όροφο για να μείνουμε για να δει πως νιώθω να είμαι γύρω σε όλους τους δικούς του;

----------


## mindcrime

Να σου πω κάτι αν σε γουστάρει ο άνδρας κάνει ότι γουστάρεις γιατί σε γουστάρει στα πλαίσια του δυνατού πάντα. Δεν μπαίνει σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης. Και προς Θεού δεν εννοώ πως δεν σε γουστάρει αλλά αν πραγματικά νοιάζεται ένας άντρας και δεν θέλει να χάσει τη γυναίκα του γιατί νοιάζεται για αυτή τα κάνει ολα

----------


## Lina94

> Να σου πω κάτι αν σε γουστάρει ο άνδρας κάνει ότι γουστάρεις γιατί σε γουστάρει στα πλαίσια του δυνατού πάντα. Δεν μπαίνει σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης. Και προς Θεού δεν εννοώ πως δεν σε γουστάρει αλλά αν πραγματικά νοιάζεται ένας άντρας και δεν θέλει να χάσει τη γυναίκα του γιατί νοιάζεται για αυτή τα κάνει ολα



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο και εξάλλου και σε αυτό το σπίτι να μείνουμε θα πρέπει να ρίξουμε ένα σωρό χρήματα και οι δύο!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Και πως αντέδρασε αυτός που είχε το σπίτι το δέχθηκε να φύγουν;Τώρα και λόγω της κατάστασης που επικρατεί και είναι όλα κλειστά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ευτυχώς όποτε θα ξανακάνω αυτήν την κουβέντα αρχές Μαΐου αν όλα πάνε καλά και ξανανοίξουν τα πάντα και μου πει να αρχίσουμε να ετοιμάζουμε το σπίτι.Το δικό μου σπίτι είναι 3 όροφοι θα ήταν καλό να του πρότεινα επίτηδες να πάμε εκεί και να κάνουμε ανακαίνιση σε κάποιον όροφο για να μείνουμε για να δει πως νιώθω να είμαι γύρω σε όλους τους δικούς του;


Η κατάσταση μου ήταν κάπως αλλιώς..Από την αρχή μου είχε πει ότι θέλω να το λέω απλά..Χωρίς ακόμα να συζητηθεί το που θα μείνουμε..Όταν μετά είδα το σπίτι του είπα ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τους δικούς του (και όντως δεν έχω) απλά θα ένιωθα πιο άνετα άν ήμασταν μόνοι μας..Και έτσι έγινε..Είπε στους δικούς του ότι ήθελε να πουλήσει το σπίτι (είχε γίνει με δικά τους λεφτά) γιατί θέλουμε να μείνουμε αλλού.. Είπε "εμείς έχουμε αποφασίσει να μείνουμε αλλού " χωρίς να βγάλει στη φόρα μόνο εμένα..Δεν αλλάξαμε περιοχή αλλά φύγαμε από το σπίτι..

Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να του προτίνεις να φτιάξετε κάποιον όροφο στους δικούς σου γιατί αυτό θα πει στην ουσία ότι του κάνεις αντίποινα..Μετα θα μπει και ο εγωισμός και πάει λέγοντας..
Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να του εξηγήσεις ευθέως τι σε ενοχλεί..Αν μείνεις κάπου που δεν θέλεις θα είσαι συνέχεια μες στα νεύρα και αυτό θα επηρεάσει την σχέση σας..Θα του μιλάς στα ίσια αλλά θα ακούσεις και αυτόν τι θα πει..Στο λέω γιατί πάνω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις έχουμε την τάση να νευριαζουμε χωρίς να ακούσουμε στην ουσία τον άλλον..

----------


## Lina94

> Η κατάσταση μου ήταν κάπως αλλιώς..Από την αρχή μου είχε πει ότι θέλω να το λέω απλά..Χωρίς ακόμα να συζητηθεί το που θα μείνουμε..Όταν μετά είδα το σπίτι του είπα ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τους δικούς του (και όντως δεν έχω) απλά θα ένιωθα πιο άνετα άν ήμασταν μόνοι μας..Και έτσι έγινε..Είπε στους δικούς του ότι ήθελε να πουλήσει το σπίτι (είχε γίνει με δικά τους λεφτά) γιατί θέλουμε να μείνουμε αλλού.. Είπε "εμείς έχουμε αποφασίσει να μείνουμε αλλού " χωρίς να βγάλει στη φόρα μόνο εμένα..Δεν αλλάξαμε περιοχή αλλά φύγαμε από το σπίτι..
> 
> Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να του προτίνεις να φτιάξετε κάποιον όροφο στους δικούς σου γιατί αυτό θα πει στην ουσία ότι του κάνεις αντίποινα..Μετα θα μπει και ο εγωισμός και πάει λέγοντας..
> Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να του εξηγήσεις ευθέως τι σε ενοχλεί..Αν μείνεις κάπου που δεν θέλεις θα είσαι συνέχεια μες στα νεύρα και αυτό θα επηρεάσει την σχέση σας..Θα του μιλάς στα ίσια αλλά θα ακούσεις και αυτόν τι θα πει..Στο λέω γιατί πάνω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις έχουμε την τάση να νευριαζουμε χωρίς να ακούσουμε στην ουσία τον άλλον..


Ναι έχεις δίκαιο σε αυτό θα φανεί σαν να είναι αντίποινα!Μάλλον είσαι πολύ τυχερή και σε κατάλαβε κατευθείαν ο άντρας σου όταν του το ζήτησες.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι έχεις δίκαιο σε αυτό θα φανεί σαν να είναι αντίποινα!Μάλλον είσαι πολύ τυχερή και σε κατάλαβε κατευθείαν ο άντρας σου όταν του το ζήτησες.


Κοίτα αν το σκεφτείς δεν είναι καθόλου τραγικό να φύγει κάποιος για να ζήσει αλλού..Δεν θα του ζητήσεις ούτε να μην πάει να τους δει και ούτε να μην έρθουν εκείνοι..Αρκεί να κάνετε μια ήρεμη και λογική συζήτηση..

----------


## Lina94

> Κοίτα αν το σκεφτείς δεν είναι καθόλου τραγικό να φύγει κάποιος για να ζήσει αλλού..Δεν θα του ζητήσεις ούτε να μην πάει να τους δει και ούτε να μην έρθουν εκείνοι..Αρκεί να κάνετε μια ήρεμη και λογική συζήτηση..


Ναι αρκεί να καταλάβει αυτή τη φορά γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά που έγινε αυτή η συζήτηση με ρώτησε ποιανού μούτρα ακριβώς δεν θέλω να βλέπω..δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι απλά θέλω να μείνουμε οι τρεις μας ως οικογένεια..Εσείς πουλήσατε το σπίτι ή το ενοικιάζεται;

----------


## Remedy

δεν ειναι καθολου παραλογο να το νοικιασετε και να πατε αλλου. το θεμα ειναι αν θα το δεχτει, γιατι σου εχει ηδη πει οτι δεν θελει να παει σε ενοικιαζομενο.
καλυτερα να μην του πεις να πατε στο δικο σου γιατι τοτε απλα θα μαλωνετε αν θα πατε στο δικο σου η στο δικο του, δλδ θα του ζητας το ιδιο που σου ζηταει κι αυτος.
το καλυτερο ειναι να του τονισεις οτι ουτε στους δικους σου θα ηθελες να ζησετε, για τους ιδιους ακριβως λογους. οτι θελεις να ζησετε χωρις τριτους να μπαινοβγαινουν με τοση ανεση, καπου σε δικο σας μερος.

----------


## Lina94

> δεν ειναι καθολου παραλογο να το νοικιασετε και να πατε αλλου. το θεμα ειναι αν θα το δεχτει, γιατι σου εχει ηδη πει οτι δεν θελει να παει σε ενοικιαζομενο.
> καλυτερα να μην του πεις να πατε στο δικο σου γιατι τοτε απλα θα μαλωνετε αν θα πατε στο δικο σου η στο δικο του, δλδ θα του ζητας το ιδιο που σου ζηταει κι αυτος.
> το καλυτερο ειναι να του τονισεις οτι ουτε στους δικους σου θα ηθελες να ζησετε, για τους ιδιους ακριβως λογους. οτι θελεις να ζησετε χωρις τριτους να μπαινοβγαινουν με τοση ανεση, καπου σε δικο σας μερος.


Ναι θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια ήρεμη συζήτηση..

----------


## Sonia

Ε, μα αυτό λέω, ούτε ώριμη απόφαση είναι ούτε τίποτα, αλλά συνεχώς γίνονται αυτά.
Τεσπά, ότι είχα να πω το είπα, ας μην κάνουμε κύκλους...

----------


## Marilou

> Ε, μα αυτό λέω, ούτε ώριμη απόφαση είναι ούτε τίποτα, αλλά συνεχώς γίνονται αυτά.
> Τεσπά, ότι είχα να πω το είπα, ας μην κάνουμε κύκλους...


το αν ειναι ωριμη αποφαση Σονια δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να το πουμε εμεις ....
εμεις αξιολογουμε γεγονοτα και προσπαθουμε να βρουμε ακομα και μεσα στα αχυρα την καρφιτσα σαν τριτοι που ειμαστε μπας και σωθει μια οικογενεια.

Το να λεμε σηκω φυγε ειναι το μονο ευκολο ...Και δεν κανουμε κυκλους ,εκθετουμε ολα τα γεγονοτα και ο καθενας συμφωνα με τα βιωματα του τα βλεπει οπως νομιζει οτι ειναι .

----------


## Sonia

Τα γεγονότα το λένε, όχι εμείς...
Το να σωθεί μία οικογένεια είναι πάντα σχετικό και το εννοεί αλλιώς ο καθένας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς συζητήσεις σε ένα φόρουμ κάνουμε ή ακόμα και προτροπές, αλλά τις αποφάσεις θα τις πάρει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του.

----------


## Marilou

> Τα γεγονότα το λένε, όχι εμείς...
> Το να σωθεί μία οικογένεια είναι πάντα σχετικό και το εννοεί αλλιώς ο καθένας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς συζητήσεις σε ένα φόρουμ κάνουμε ή ακόμα και προτροπές, αλλά τις αποφάσεις θα τις πάρει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του.



Στην προκειμενη φαση τα γεγονοτα τα ακους απο μια γυναικα που οι ορμονες τις κανουν παρτυ ακομα ...
Δεν λαμβανεις υποψην μονο τα γεγονοτα αλλα και ποιος τα εκθέτη και κατω απο ποιες συνθήκες γίνονται...
Ενα γεγονος απο μονο του δεν ειναι ικανο να κρινει μια κατάσταση .

Οποτε ακομα και με δεδομενων των γεγονωτων που λες παλι την προσωπικη σου αντιληψη παρουσιάζεις ..
Πραγματικη και γενικη θα ειχαμε μονο αν ειμασταν παροντες και γνωριζαμε και τις δυο πλευρες .

Ετσι τουλαχιστον εγω ενεργω οταν θελω να ειμαι ¨δικαιη¨σε μια μου αποφαση που κρινει τοσο ευθραστες ισορροπίες

----------


## Lina94

> Λίνα, αν θέλεις πες μας και γενικά πώς είναι ο άντρας σου σε σχέση με το σόι και εσένα. Δηλαδή είναι ο τύπος που θα τους ακούσει και θα κάνει ότι λένε ή είναι αυτός που θα τους βάζει στη θέση τους? 
> Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό γιατί αν αυτός είναι το σκυλάκι τους, και στην Αμερική να μετακομίσεις μαζί του πάλι δεν θα βρεις λύση.


Γενικά μέχρι στιγμής του έλεγα τα παράπονα μου και δεν τους έλεγε τίποτα για να μην τους στενοχωρήσει.Χθες επιστρέψαμε από το πατρικό μου σπίτι το απόγευμα και αυτοί ξεπέρασαν τον κορονοιο και γύρισαν πίσω.Το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία και αυτοί κάθονται στο υπόγειο και ανέβηκε και μου στόλισε το μπαλκόνι και την πόρτα χωρίς να με ρωτήσει και πιαστήκαμε γερά με τον άντρα μου και είπε ότι σήμερα θα πάει να την πιάσει.Ξέρω ότι ίσως το θεωρήσετε τραβηγμένο ότι πιάστηκα από αυτό αλλά υποτίθεται ότι είναι ο χώρος ΜΟΥ,το σπίτι ΜΟΥ!Γιατι δεν πήγε δίπλα στην κόρη της να τα κάνει αυτά;

----------


## Sonia

Εννοείς από εξωτερική σκάλα ή έχει πρόσβαση στο μπαλκόνι σου μέσω του σπιτιού του δικού σου; Αν είναι εξωτερικά δεν είναι τόσο βαρύ το σκηνικό με το μπαλκόνι όσο αν υπάρχει εσωτερική πρόσβαση, αλλά σίγουρα μπορούσε το συζητήσει πρώτα και δείχνει να μην έχει καταλάβει τι γίνεται κι ότι είναι δικός σου λογαριασμός το τι θα κάνεις. Αν μιλάς για πρόσβαση εσωτερική, εγώ απορώ πως αντέχεις ακόμα εκεί!!!

----------


## Marilou

> Γενικά μέχρι στιγμής του έλεγα τα παράπονα μου και δεν τους έλεγε τίποτα για να μην τους στενοχωρήσει.Χθες επιστρέψαμε από το πατρικό μου σπίτι το απόγευμα και αυτοί ξεπέρασαν τον κορονοιο και γύρισαν πίσω.Το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία και αυτοί κάθονται στο υπόγειο και ανέβηκε και μου στόλισε το μπαλκόνι και την πόρτα χωρίς να με ρωτήσει και πιαστήκαμε γερά με τον άντρα μου και είπε ότι σήμερα θα πάει να την πιάσει.Ξέρω ότι ίσως το θεωρήσετε τραβηγμένο ότι πιάστηκα από αυτό αλλά υποτίθεται ότι είναι ο χώρος ΜΟΥ,το σπίτι ΜΟΥ!Γιατι δεν πήγε δίπλα στην κόρη της να τα κάνει αυτά;


Καλημέρα
κοίτα αν σε ρωτούσε οκ !
Ίσως το έκανε γιατί με ένα μωρό είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις και αυτό .

Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο παρατραβηγμενο ίσα ίσα εμένα θα μου άρεσε κάτι τέτοιο ,μάλλον είσαι επηρεασμένη από την όλη κατάσταση.

Τώρα γιατί καυγάς με τον άντρα σου ?
Εσύ δεν μπορείς να πας να της πεις ότι πολύ ωραία αυτό αλλά την άλλη φορά να με ενημερώνεις .
Ούτε χαρές ούτε γλυκές ούτε τίποτα .
Αφού βλέπεις πως έχει η κατάσταση και εφόσον εκείνος διάλεξε να μείνετε εκεί πρέπει να καταλαβαει από εδώ και πέρα σε αυτό το κομμάτι θα μιλάς για να είσαι και εσύ καλά όχι μόνο οι δικοί του...

Δεν παίρνω το μέρος του να ξέρεις μαζί σου είμαι αυτή την στιγμή αλλά θα παίζω αυτόν τον ρόλο που νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις την σωστή απόφαση.

Λέγε μας ότι σε ενοχλεί για να βλέπεις ότι σε όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις αρκεί να αντέχεις .

Και κάτι άλλο μην το βάζεις να διαλέξει ...είναι σεβαστό αυτό που νοιώθει για τους δικούς του Αλλά πλέον θα ξέρει ότι για να μην τον φέρνεις σε αυτή την θέση θα μιλάς όπως πρέπει ..
Για να δούμε την αντίδραση του ...ελπίζω να καταλάβει ότι είναι για καλό του και αν σου πει το οτιδήποτε πες του το ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γενικά μέχρι στιγμής του έλεγα τα παράπονα μου και δεν τους έλεγε τίποτα για να μην τους στενοχωρήσει.Χθες επιστρέψαμε από το πατρικό μου σπίτι το απόγευμα και αυτοί ξεπέρασαν τον κορονοιο και γύρισαν πίσω.Το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία και αυτοί κάθονται στο υπόγειο και ανέβηκε και μου στόλισε το μπαλκόνι και την πόρτα χωρίς να με ρωτήσει και πιαστήκαμε γερά με τον άντρα μου και είπε ότι σήμερα θα πάει να την πιάσει.Ξέρω ότι ίσως το θεωρήσετε τραβηγμένο ότι πιάστηκα από αυτό αλλά υποτίθεται ότι είναι ο χώρος ΜΟΥ,το σπίτι ΜΟΥ!Γιατι δεν πήγε δίπλα στην κόρη της να τα κάνει αυτά;


Μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο αυτός ο λόγος που δεν μιλάει. Δηλαδή για να μην τους στεναχωρισει. Γιατί δεν ξέρουμε και πώς είναι και οι δικοί του σαν χαρακτήρες. Θέλω να πω, μπορεί να τους έχει μιλήσει, δεν πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να είσαι και εσύ μπροστά. 
Εμείς απλά συζητάμε κάθε ενδεχόμενο, αλλά η ρίζα του προβλήματος είναι το ότι είσαι εκεί και δεν μετακομιζετε. 
Πάντως, αν αυτο που περιεγραψες έγινε μόνο εξωτερικά και δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο σπίτι σου, μην το πάρεις τόσο τραγικά. Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω ( αν και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έμεινα μαζί τους) αλλά τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες όπως αυτές που λες, έχουν γίνει άπειρες φορές και σε μένα. Δεν πίστεψα ποτέ ότι έχουν κακό σκοπό. Τι ψυχή έχουν μερικά φωτάκια έξω από το μπαλκόνι σου τώρα...

----------


## Lina94

> Εννοείς από εξωτερική σκάλα ή έχει πρόσβαση στο μπαλκόνι σου μέσω του σπιτιού του δικού σου; Αν είναι εξωτερικά δεν είναι τόσο βαρύ το σκηνικό με το μπαλκόνι όσο αν υπάρχει εσωτερική πρόσβαση, αλλά σίγουρα μπορούσε το συζητήσει πρώτα και δείχνει να μην έχει καταλάβει τι γίνεται κι ότι είναι δικός σου λογαριασμός το τι θα κάνεις. Αν μιλάς για πρόσβαση εσωτερική, εγώ απορώ πως αντέχεις ακόμα εκεί!!!


Από εξωτερική σκάλα εννοείται!!Αν ήταν από εσωτερική έφευγα σήμερα κιόλας!

----------


## Lina94

> Μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο αυτός ο λόγος που δεν μιλάει. Δηλαδή για να μην τους στεναχωρισει. Γιατί δεν ξέρουμε και πώς είναι και οι δικοί του σαν χαρακτήρες. Θέλω να πω, μπορεί να τους έχει μιλήσει, δεν πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να είσαι και εσύ μπροστά. 
> Εμείς απλά συζητάμε κάθε ενδεχόμενο, αλλά η ρίζα του προβλήματος είναι το ότι είσαι εκεί και δεν μετακομιζετε. 
> Πάντως, αν αυτο που περιεγραψες έγινε μόνο εξωτερικά και δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο σπίτι σου, μην το πάρεις τόσο τραγικά. Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω ( αν και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έμεινα μαζί τους) αλλά τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες όπως αυτές που λες, έχουν γίνει άπειρες φορές και σε μένα. Δεν πίστεψα ποτέ ότι έχουν κακό σκοπό. Τι ψυχή έχουν μερικά φωτάκια έξω από το μπαλκόνι σου τώρα...


Απλά είναι σαν να με αγνοεί γιατί αυτά τα έκανε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια που εγώ δεν ήμουν εδώ.Τώρα όμως είμαι εδώ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.Το ίδιο έκανε την 28η που ανέβηκε και μου έβαλε σημαία την οποία θα έβαζα και εγώ αλλά κάτσε τουλάχιστον ρωτά!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Απλά είναι σαν να με αγνοεί γιατί αυτά τα έκανε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια που εγώ δεν ήμουν εδώ.Τώρα όμως είμαι εδώ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.Το ίδιο έκανε την 28η που ανέβηκε και μου έβαλε σημαία την οποία θα έβαζα και εγώ αλλά κάτσε τουλάχιστον ρωτά!


Δεν λέω ότι έχεις άδικο. Ναι εννοείται ότι θα έπρεπε να σε ρωτήσει πρώτα. Αλλά αυτό το θέμα φτιάχνει πανεύκολα. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι η συμπεριφορά του άντρα σου. Και πιστεύω ότι και εσένα γι αυτό σε ενοχλούν τόσο οι κινήσεις των συγγενών του, επειδή απλά έχεις ξενερώσει μαζί του. Και σκέφτεσαι (και με το δίκιο σου) "εγώ δεν είμαι καλά μαζί του, οπότε τι με νοιάζει γι αυτούς".. 
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τους δεις λίγο έναν έναν ξεχωριστά. Δηλαδή σκέψου ότι είναι εκείνος που σου φέρεται με τον δικό του συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, και είναι οι δικοί του που φέρονται με τον δικό τους τρόπο. 
Εννοώ να τους δεις λίγο αντικειμενικα και ξεχωριστά, απλά για να μην φορτώνεις τον εαυτό σου με παραπάνω άγχος και νεύρα. 
Το ξέρω πως λόγω της κατάστασης στην οποία βρίσκεστε σαν ζευγάρι σου φταίνε όλα, κατανοητό αλλά προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις το μυαλό σου για να πάρεις μια απόφαση.

----------


## Sonia

Σίγουρα έχεις τη μύγα και μυγιάζεσαι με το παραμικρό, αλλά η μύγα είναι υπαρκτή και ήταν εδώ και χρόνια. Εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου με κάποια πράγματα που λέει η Μαριλού. Παλιά δεν θέλαν να ψηφίζουν οι γυναίκες γιατί και καλά μια φορά το μήνα που είχαν περίοδο χάναν τα μυαλά τους. Το να σε βγάζει "τρελή" επειδή είσαι λεχώνα, τι να πω... Άλλο μεγεθύνονται οι αντιδράσεις σε κάτι κι άλλο απαξιώνω τον λόγο που η άλλη συγχίζεται και είναι υπαρκτός. Αν για εσένα ήταν πάντα κάτι μεγάλο, για εσένα ήταν και είναι κάτι μεγάλο, άλλο αν σε κάποιον τρίτο φαίνεται μικρό κι ασήμαντο. Όσο υπάρχει αυτό το αγκάθι, όλα θα σου φταίνε.
Με τον άντρα σου πως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα;

----------


## Evanescence

Το θεμα δεν είναι οτι αρνειται να φυγει απο το ενοικιο ο άντρας σου το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελει να αποχωριστεί το σοι του και αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη μαχη που θα δωσεις ωστε να ξεκολλησει αν καταφερεις και τον ξεκολλησεις. 
Δυσκολη περιπτωση να μη θελει να φυγει καποιος απο τον ευρυχωρο χωρο της οικογενειας/συγγενων, και λεω ευρυχωρο γιατι ειναι ολοι ακριβως διπλα. Ο αντρας σου σαν ανθρωπος πως ειναι? Παιρνει πρωτοβουλιες? Αποφασιζει ως εσεις ως οικογενεια ή σε καποια θεματα θελει να έχει και τη γνωμη των συγγενων του? 
Ποιος εργαζεται κιολας παιζει ρολο και απο οτι καταλαβα ο άντρας σου θα δουλευει γιαυτο και αποφασιζει γιαυτο και εσυ κανεις πισω στα δικα σου θελω για να ικανοποιησεις αυτο που θέλει αυτος. 
Σε ενα ζευγάρι οι αποφασεις λαμβάνονται με συζήτηση απο κοινου ωστε να βγει μια μεση λυση. 
Εδω ο άντρας σου παιρνει την αποφαση να μεινετε εκει και εσυ πρέπει να τον ακολουθησεις. Ξερεις, με αυτο που κανει δε σεβεται εσενα πρωτον οτι εχεις κι εσυ αποψη οτι θελεις να πατε σαν οικογενεια αλλου να μεινετε και θα ηθελες να ακουστεις. Βλέπω οτι δε σε ακουει καν στο τι λες εσυ και θελει να γινεται μόνιμα το δικο του. 
Το να μεινετε εκει θα δημιουργησει μελλοντικές προστριβές εφοσον θα ανακατευονται περισσοτερα συγγενικα ατομα στην καθημερινοτητα σας, εσεις θα θελετε ως ζευγάρι τις δικες σας στιγμες θα έχετε μονιμα στο σαλονι και καποιο συγγενη του αντρα σας που επειδη ειναι συγγενης του αρνείται να του πει να μην ξαναρθει. Δυσκολα ξεκολλαει ο κολλημενος άνθρωπος απο το σοι του, θα πρεπει ο ιδιος ο αντρας σου να βαλει κοκκινες γραμμες και όρια μεχρι ποιου σημειου θα ειναι η θεση τους. 
Δυσκολο να το κανει γιατι οπως βλεπεις ενω εσυ επιμενεις να φυγετε σε αλλο μερος αυτος εκει δεν αλλάζει. 
Δεν αλλαζει γιατι προτεραιοτητα εχει το σοι του ακομα και στη δικη του οικογενεια, ακομα και το που θα μεινετε παίζουν ρολο οι δικοι του. Ισως αν του ελεγες οτι νιωθεις ασφυκτικα να πας να μείνεις εκει και οτι προτιμας στο αλλο μερος. 
Συζητηστε το πες εσυ τι θελεις και μην υπαναχωρησεις για το σοι του. 
Οταν μεγαλώσουμε και απο μια ηλικια και μετα και κανουμε και τη δικη μας οικογενεια εκει δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε πορωμενοι με τους δικους μας. Δε σημαινει οτι τους διαγράφουμε σημαινει οτι προχωραμε τη ζωη μας παρακατω. 
Συζητηστε το και βρειτε μια λυση.

----------


## Lina94

> Σίγουρα έχεις τη μύγα και μυγιάζεσαι με το παραμικρό, αλλά η μύγα είναι υπαρκτή και ήταν εδώ και χρόνια. Εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου με κάποια πράγματα που λέει η Μαριλού. Παλιά δεν θέλαν να ψηφίζουν οι γυναίκες γιατί και καλά μια φορά το μήνα που είχαν περίοδο χάναν τα μυαλά τους. Το να σε βγάζει "τρελή" επειδή είσαι λεχώνα, τι να πω... Άλλο μεγεθύνονται οι αντιδράσεις σε κάτι κι άλλο απαξιώνω τον λόγο που η άλλη συγχίζεται και είναι υπαρκτός. Αν για εσένα ήταν πάντα κάτι μεγάλο, για εσένα ήταν και είναι κάτι μεγάλο, άλλο αν σε κάποιον τρίτο φαίνεται μικρό κι ασήμαντο. Όσο υπάρχει αυτό το αγκάθι, όλα θα σου φταίνε.
> Με τον άντρα σου πως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα;


Περίεργα πολύ..δεν καλό μιλάμε είναι και από τις δυο μεριές αυτό ενώ δεν μαλώνουμε γενικά υπάρχει μια περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και απλά βλέπω ότι με οτιδήποτε και αν πω θυμώνει και ανεβάζει τον τόνο κάνω πως δεν ακούω και σταματάει αυτό..

----------


## Sonia

Μένουμε στα ίδια και στα ίδια όμως βρε Λίνα. Όσο δεν αλλάζει κάτι τόσο παγιώνονται αυτές οι συμπεριφορές και τα αισθήματα και τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να τα αλλάξεις όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Που θα πάει όλο αυτό;

----------


## Marilou

> Περίεργα πολύ..δεν καλό μιλάμε είναι και από τις δυο μεριές αυτό ενώ δεν μαλώνουμε γενικά υπάρχει μια περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και απλά βλέπω ότι με οτιδήποτε και αν πω θυμώνει και ανεβάζει τον τόνο κάνω πως δεν ακούω και σταματάει αυτό..


Όσο κανεις ότι δεν ακούς τόσο χειρότερα θα αντιδρατε ο ένας προς τον άλλον.

Να σου πω τι βλέπω και εδώ είσαι και θα δεις ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνει.

Αυτή την στιγμή μαζεύεται ,μαζεύεται και η ώρα που θα γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ και δεν θα ξέρετε τι να πρώτομαζεψετε πλησιάζει..

Κοίτα να προετοιμαστείς γιατί στην κυριολεξία αυτό που θα ζήσεις δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου...
Όσο υπομονή να κάνεις ένας άνθρωπος όσο ήρεμος και να είναι και να αποφεύγει καυγάδες ,να είσαι σίγουρη ότι όταν αυτός ο άνθρωπος φτάσει στα όρια του το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω να σου πω ποιος από τους δύο σας θα σκάσει πρώτος ..Αλλά αν συνεχίσετε στο ίδιο μοτίβο εκεί οδηγείτε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια ..

Και να ξέρεις έστω και μια ευκαιρία να υπάρχει ώστε να βρείτε λύση μετά από αυτό δεν θα υπάρξει τίποτα ...

----------


## Lina94

> Όσο κανεις ότι δεν ακούς τόσο χειρότερα θα αντιδρατε ο ένας προς τον άλλον.
> 
> Να σου πω τι βλέπω και εδώ είσαι και θα δεις ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνει.
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή μαζεύεται ,μαζεύεται και η ώρα που θα γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ και δεν θα ξέρετε τι να πρώτομαζεψετε πλησιάζει..
> 
> Κοίτα να προετοιμαστείς γιατί στην κυριολεξία αυτό που θα ζήσεις δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου...
> Όσο υπομονή να κάνεις ένας άνθρωπος όσο ήρεμος και να είναι και να αποφεύγει καυγάδες ,να είσαι σίγουρη ότι όταν αυτός ο άνθρωπος φτάσει στα όρια του το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου.
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω να σου πω ποιος από τους δύο σας θα σκάσει πρώτος ..Αλλά αν συνεχίσετε στο ίδιο μοτίβο εκεί οδηγείτε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια ..
> ...


Και τι μπορώ να κάνω;Δεν συζητάει τίποτα!Απλα όλη μέρα είναι με μούτρα.

----------


## Marilou

> Και τι μπορώ να κάνω;Δεν συζητάει τίποτα!Απλα όλη μέρα είναι με μούτρα.


Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα !

Λινα πραγματικα κοριτσι μου εδω που εφτασες δεν εχεις πολλες επιλογες ..
Τι παει να πει δεν συζηταει και ειναι με μουτρα ...Και ετσι να ειναι ,κανονισε να το κανεις εσυ ..

Στην παρουσα φαση προγραμματισε καποιος να σου κρατησει το μωρο για λιγες ωρες και αρπαξε τον στην κυριολεξια εστω και με το ζορι και καθηστε και βαλτε τα πραγματα επι τάπητος και συζητηστε ..
Αν δεν παιρνει με το μαλακο δειξτου οτι αυτη η κατασταση δεν παει αλλο ..Δεν γινεται να συνεχίζεται αλλο ετσι ,εχθροι μεσα στο ιδιο σας το σπιτι ...απορω πως δεν εχουν σπασει τα νευρα σας...να μην μπορεις να ηρεμησεις μεσα στο ιδιο σου το σπιτι?
Τι νοημα εχει τοτε ολο αυτο?

Ρωτησε τον τι θελει να γινει βρε παιδι μου .Εσυ εχεις να διαχειριστεις λοχεια ,μωρο ,πεθερικα ,κουνιαδες και χιλια δυο και αυτος ειναι στην μεση να κανει τον διαιτητή...μονο τον διαιτητή ομως ,καμια ουσιαστικη αποφαση δεν παίρνει...
Ειναι οικογενεια αυτη ή μπορει να χτιστει κατι ηρεμο πανω σε τετοιες βασεις ?
Εχει διαθεση να αλλαξει καποια πραγματα ?Να βαλει πρωτεραιοτητες ή μια ζωη θα κανει τον διαιτητή και φυσικα θα ειστε μονίμως σε ενα ματσ που δεν θα ληξει ποτε ?
Και στο κατω κατω βρε συ Λινα γυναικα του εισαι ,ρώτησε τον ευθεως πως σε βλεπει?
Σε γουσταρει ακομα ?Εχει ξενερωσει μαζι σου?Ειναι διατεθημενος να τα βρειτε ή οχι ?
Το να κρυβεσται πισω απο πεθερες ,σπιτια και χιλια δυο μονο μια κατασταση νοσηρη θα διαιωνίζεται ...
Τον αγαπας ,σε αγαπαει ,θελετε ερωτικα ο ενας τον αλον ακομα?
Αν υπαρχουν ολα αυτα ολα τα αλλα θα λυθουν αρκει να αποφασισετε απο κοινου.Και εσυ θα κανεις καποιες υποχωρησεις και εκεινος φυσικα ..Δε μπορει να γινουν τα κεφια μονο του ενος ...
Αν προσπαθεις κατι τετοιο να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ εγωιστικο .....κι εγωισμος μεσα σε ενα γαμο δεν υπαρχει.Και αν ακομα υπαρχει να ξερεις οτι παντα στο διαζυγιο καταληγουν ολοι αυτοι οι γαμοι...

Αν εσυ νοιωθεις πιεσμενη ,οτι τα παντα σε πειραζουν εξηγησε του σε τι φαση εισαι ,δωστου εκει και τιποτα να διαβασει να ξεστραβωθει που δεν εχει παρει χαμπαρι τι συμβαινει με την γυναικα του και ποσο επηρεαζει την σχεση ενος ζευγαριου ο ερχομος ενος μωρου ...

Αυτες τις μερες πως τις περασατε?Φανταζομαι με τραπεζια με τα πεθερικα αφου ειστε κοντα και συναντιεσται...

Λινα μην υιοθετησεις καμια παθητικη σταση σε ολο αυτο ...ουτε φυσικα σου λεω να περασεις στην κοντρα και στην αντεπιθεση ..Ασε τα βαριεμαι να συζητησω και δεν εχω ορεξη ..
Να την βρεις ,να την βρειτε ...
Σταματηστε τα ολα αυτα για χαρη του παιδιου σας αφου πλεον και οι δυο θελετε μονο το καλο του!

----------


## Lina94

> Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα !
> 
> Λινα πραγματικα κοριτσι μου εδω που εφτασες δεν εχεις πολλες επιλογες ..
> Τι παει να πει δεν συζηταει και ειναι με μουτρα ...Και ετσι να ειναι ,κανονισε να το κανεις εσυ ..
> 
> Στην παρουσα φαση προγραμματισε καποιος να σου κρατησει το μωρο για λιγες ωρες και αρπαξε τον στην κυριολεξια εστω και με το ζορι και καθηστε και βαλτε τα πραγματα επι τάπητος και συζητηστε ..
> Αν δεν παιρνει με το μαλακο δειξτου οτι αυτη η κατασταση δεν παει αλλο ..Δεν γινεται να συνεχίζεται αλλο ετσι ,εχθροι μεσα στο ιδιο σας το σπιτι ...απορω πως δεν εχουν σπασει τα νευρα σας...να μην μπορεις να ηρεμησεις μεσα στο ιδιο σου το σπιτι?
> Τι νοημα εχει τοτε ολο αυτο?
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!Του το έχω προτείνει πολλές φορές να βρούμε κάποια μέρα και να πω στην μαμά μου να κρατήσει την μικρή και να καθίσουμε να μιλήσουμε όσο χρειαστεί και να δούμε τι θα βγει.Θέλω να αφήσω το παιδί γιατί 1ον ξέρω κάθε φορά ότι θα καταλήξει σε καυγά και δεν θέλω μπροστά της και 2ον ή θα πρέπει να φάει ή να την αλλάξω ή οτιδήποτε και χάνεται η σειρά και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κουβέντα.Παρόλο αυτά ο ίδιος δεν το δέχεται και μου λέει ότι δεν θα κλείσουμε ραντεβού να μιλήσουμε και να πάμε να αφήσουμε το μωρό και και και...Δεν υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή επικοινωνίας κατάλαβες από εκεί ξεκινάει όλο το πρόβλημα δεν συμφωνούμε ούτε στα βασικά.Δεν ξέρω πως θα προχωρήσει όλο αυτό και με προβληματίζει το γεγονός πως ενώ ξέρει ότι καταπιέζομαι για να μείνω εκεί αυτός το δεχεται!Οπως επίσης ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι για να πάω εκεί μου είπε πως οι γονείς του δεν θα γυρίσουν ξανά πίσω και θα είναι όλο το σπίτι δικό μας!Πραγμα που αποδείχθηκε μεγάλο ψέμα καθώς αφού έμειναν και δυο μήνες καραντίνα να είμαστε σίγουροι για την κορονοιο ότι είναι οκ κλπ αυτοί επέστρεψαν.Σκέφτομαι αν πάω μόνη μου σε έναν ψυχολόγο τουλάχιστον να διαχειριστώ την δίκη μου ψυχολογία που είναι χάλια αυτή τη στιγμή όχι λόγω λοχείας μόνο αλλά κυρίως εξαιτίας αυτής της κατάστασης θα με βοηθούσε;Φοβάμαι μήπως όλο αυτό το στρες και οι σκέψεις και η κατάσταση με οδηγήσουν σε σοβαρά προβλήματα και ψυχολογίας και υγείας;Γιατί ήδη έχω αρχίσει να έχω ιλίγγους καθημερινά,διαταραχές στον ύπνο άλλες φορές βουλημια και άλλες ανορεξία.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!Του το έχω προτείνει πολλές φορές να βρούμε κάποια μέρα και να πω στην μαμά μου να κρατήσει την μικρή και να καθίσουμε να μιλήσουμε όσο χρειαστεί και να δούμε τι θα βγει.Θέλω να αφήσω το παιδί γιατί 1ον ξέρω κάθε φορά ότι θα καταλήξει σε καυγά και δεν θέλω μπροστά της και 2ον ή θα πρέπει να φάει ή να την αλλάξω ή οτιδήποτε και χάνεται η σειρά και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κουβέντα.Παρόλο αυτά ο ίδιος δεν το δέχεται και μου λέει ότι δεν θα κλείσουμε ραντεβού να μιλήσουμε και να πάμε να αφήσουμε το μωρό και και και...Δεν υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή επικοινωνίας κατάλαβες από εκεί ξεκινάει όλο το πρόβλημα δεν συμφωνούμε ούτε στα βασικά.Δεν ξέρω πως θα προχωρήσει όλο αυτό και με προβληματίζει το γεγονός πως ενώ ξέρει ότι καταπιέζομαι για να μείνω εκεί αυτός το δεχεται!Οπως επίσης ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι για να πάω εκεί μου είπε πως οι γονείς του δεν θα γυρίσουν ξανά πίσω και θα είναι όλο το σπίτι δικό μας!Πραγμα που αποδείχθηκε μεγάλο ψέμα καθώς αφού έμειναν και δυο μήνες καραντίνα να είμαστε σίγουροι για την κορονοιο ότι είναι οκ κλπ αυτοί επέστρεψαν.Σκέφτομαι αν πάω μόνη μου σε έναν ψυχολόγο τουλάχιστον να διαχειριστώ την δίκη μου ψυχολογία που είναι χάλια αυτή τη στιγμή όχι λόγω λοχείας μόνο αλλά κυρίως εξαιτίας αυτής της κατάστασης θα με βοηθούσε;Φοβάμαι μήπως όλο αυτό το στρες και οι σκέψεις και η κατάσταση με οδηγήσουν σε σοβαρά προβλήματα και ψυχολογίας και υγείας;Γιατί ήδη έχω αρχίσει να έχω ιλίγγους καθημερινά,διαταραχές στον ύπνο άλλες φορές βουλημια και άλλες ανορεξία.


Καλημερα. Χρόνια πολλά! 
Λίνα, δεν είναι λύση αυτή που λες. Εννοώ το να πας μόνη σου σε ψυχολόγο (νομίζω στο έχω ξαναπεί αυτό). Γιατί ο ψυχολόγος θα σου πει αρχικά να του μιλήσεις και να του εξηγήσεις για να τον κανεις να καταλάβει τι σε ενοχλεί. Αλλά βλέπεις ήδη ότι δεν το καταφέρνεις αυτό. 
Το άλλο που λες, δηλαδή να πας σε ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει να διαχειριστεις την ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση, δεν θα βοηθήσει από την στιγμή που εσύ συνεχίζεις να είσαι στο ίδιο σημείο. Δηλαδή θα πας στον ψυχολόγο, θα ηρεμήσεις κάπως, αλλά θα γυρίσεις πάλι στο ίδιο σπίτι, με τους ίδιους ανθρώπους, με τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις. Άρα θα πάνε όλα ξανά από την αρχή. 
Εσύ αν μπορείς και θέλεις, να πας. Κακό δεν κάνει. Απλά σου λέω ότι δεν είναι λύση.

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!Του το έχω προτείνει πολλές φορές να βρούμε κάποια μέρα και να πω στην μαμά μου να κρατήσει την μικρή και να καθίσουμε να μιλήσουμε όσο χρειαστεί και να δούμε τι θα βγει.Θέλω να αφήσω το παιδί γιατί 1ον ξέρω κάθε φορά ότι θα καταλήξει σε καυγά και δεν θέλω μπροστά της και 2ον ή θα πρέπει να φάει ή να την αλλάξω ή οτιδήποτε και χάνεται η σειρά και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κουβέντα.Παρόλο αυτά ο ίδιος δεν το δέχεται και μου λέει ότι δεν θα κλείσουμε ραντεβού να μιλήσουμε και να πάμε να αφήσουμε το μωρό και και και...Δεν υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή επικοινωνίας κατάλαβες από εκεί ξεκινάει όλο το πρόβλημα δεν συμφωνούμε ούτε στα βασικά.Δεν ξέρω πως θα προχωρήσει όλο αυτό και με προβληματίζει το γεγονός πως ενώ ξέρει ότι καταπιέζομαι για να μείνω εκεί αυτός το δεχεται!Οπως επίσης ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι για να πάω εκεί μου είπε πως οι γονείς του δεν θα γυρίσουν ξανά πίσω και θα είναι όλο το σπίτι δικό μας!Πραγμα που αποδείχθηκε μεγάλο ψέμα καθώς αφού έμειναν και δυο μήνες καραντίνα να είμαστε σίγουροι για την κορονοιο ότι είναι οκ κλπ αυτοί επέστρεψαν.Σκέφτομαι αν πάω μόνη μου σε έναν ψυχολόγο τουλάχιστον να διαχειριστώ την δίκη μου ψυχολογία που είναι χάλια αυτή τη στιγμή όχι λόγω λοχείας μόνο αλλά κυρίως εξαιτίας αυτής της κατάστασης θα με βοηθούσε;Φοβάμαι μήπως όλο αυτό το στρες και οι σκέψεις και η κατάσταση με οδηγήσουν σε σοβαρά προβλήματα και ψυχολογίας και υγείας;Γιατί ήδη έχω αρχίσει να έχω ιλίγγους καθημερινά,διαταραχές στον ύπνο άλλες φορές βουλημια και άλλες ανορεξία.


Μην πρότεινεις τίποτα ..
Πάνε το μωρό στην μαμά σου με την δικαιολογία ότι ήθελαν να την χαρούν και τους την άφησες να κάνεις και εσύ κάποια πράγματα με την ησυχία σου ..
Όλα θέλουν τρόπο ρε συ όχι κόπο..Μην προσπαθείς κάθε σου κινήσει να την κάνεις με ακρίβεια ...

Ξέρω μην νομίζεις ότι όταν έχεις μωρό ,συζήτηση δεν γίνεται χωρίς να σε διακόψει ..
Δεν μιλάω πάνω σε θέματα που δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν τα έχω ζήσει γιατί το έχω ξαναπεί η θεωρία από την πράξη απέχει μίλια ... 

Εφόσον να στο πω χύμα ο άντρας σου κοιμαται ορθιος στην κυριολεξία και δεν βλέπει ότι πάτε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον χωρισμό ανέλαβε εσύ ..

Συμφωνώ να πας στον ψυχολόγο γιατί άρχισες ήδη και σωματοποιεις την στεναχώρια σου και τα άγχη σου αλλά σε αυτό τον γάμο είστε δύο .
Πήγαινε να σε βοηθήσει να ηρεμήσεις κάπως και όπως μιλάς σε εμάς εδώ να τα λες και εκεί και θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ .
Το παν είναι όμως κάποια στιγμή που θα φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο εσύ να ακολουθήσει και ο άντρας σου ..

Ξεκίνα όμως αρχικά από τον ευατο σου και μετά βλέπεις πως θα το διαχειριστείς ..Μπορεί να έρθουν έτσι τα πράγματα που να βλέπει την δική σου προσπάθεια και αλλαγή και να ξυπνήσει επιτέλους και να ακολουθήσει και εκείνος ..

Ξεκίνα όμως από κάπου γιατί πραγματικά ώρες ώρες τρελλενομαι με τους άντρες που πάνε και ανοίγουν σπίτια και κάνουν παιδιά χωρίς να είναι έτοιμη να στηρίξουν όλο αυτό .

Κάνε εσύ το βήμα κορίτσι μου και αν δεν βγει τι να σου πω ..Τουλαχιστον εσύ την προσπάθεια σου την έκανες ..

Μιλήστε όμως το λέω και το ξαναλέω ..Μάθετε να μιλάτε μέσα σε γάμους μέσα σε σχέσεις ..
Δεν είναι μάντης ο άλλος να ψυχανεμιζεται τι αισθάνεστε και πως νοιωθεται..

----------


## Lina94

> Μην πρότεινεις τίποτα ..
> Πάνε το μωρό στην μαμά σου με την δικαιολογία ότι ήθελαν να την χαρούν και τους την άφησες να κάνεις και εσύ κάποια πράγματα με την ησυχία σου ..
> Όλα θέλουν τρόπο ρε συ όχι κόπο..Μην προσπαθείς κάθε σου κινήσει να την κάνεις με ακρίβεια ...
> 
> Ξέρω μην νομίζεις ότι όταν έχεις μωρό ,συζήτηση δεν γίνεται χωρίς να σε διακόψει ..
> Δεν μιλάω πάνω σε θέματα που δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν τα έχω ζήσει γιατί το έχω ξαναπεί η θεωρία από την πράξη απέχει μίλια ... 
> 
> Εφόσον να στο πω χύμα ο άντρας σου κοιμαται ορθιος στην κυριολεξία και δεν βλέπει ότι πάτε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον χωρισμό ανέλαβε εσύ ..
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα Μαριλου!Εγω προχθές του εκανα μια κουβέντα και του είπα και πάλι ότι θέλω να βρεθούμε μόνοι να μιλήσουμε και όπως πάντα μαλωσαμε.Χθες ήμασταν λίγο καλύτερα.Τώρα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας από τον οδοντίατρο με πέτυχε έξω η μάνα του και με ρώτησε που πήγα πρωί πρωί και τι ψώνισα;Ανέβηκα επάνω με νεύρα και μαλωσαμε του είπα ότι δεν θέλω να μείνω εδώ και θέλω να φύγουμε και μου είπε πως να πω στον πατέρα μου τέτοιο πράγμα έχει ποσά προβλήματα υγείας και αν φύγουμε από εδώ ξεχνά τα 50000 το χρόνο κλπ και θα τα μοιράσουμε με τον μπαμπά μου και πως αν φύγουμε από εδώ αυτός δεν ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ με τους γονείς και τα αδέρφια του.Και επίσης πως προκαλώ καυγάδες συνεχώς για να πάθει αυτός κανένα έμφραγμα και να πεθάνει να του πάρω τα φράγκα.Δεν με απασχολούν τα χρήματα του μόνο η ψυχολογία μου που είναι στα τάρταρα και αυτός ο εκβιασμός πως δεν θα του ξαναμιλήσουν οι δικοι του.

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημέρα Μαριλου!Εγω προχθές του εκανα μια κουβέντα και του είπα και πάλι ότι θέλω να βρεθούμε μόνοι να μιλήσουμε και όπως πάντα μαλωσαμε.Χθες ήμασταν λίγο καλύτερα.Τώρα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας από τον οδοντίατρο με πέτυχε έξω η μάνα του και με ρώτησε που πήγα πρωί πρωί και τι ψώνισα;Ανέβηκα επάνω με νεύρα και μαλωσαμε του είπα ότι δεν θέλω να μείνω εδώ και θέλω να φύγουμε και μου είπε πως να πω στον πατέρα μου τέτοιο πράγμα έχει ποσά προβλήματα υγείας και αν φύγουμε από εδώ ξεχνά τα 50000 το χρόνο κλπ και θα τα μοιράσουμε με τον μπαμπά μου και πως αν φύγουμε από εδώ αυτός δεν ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ με τους γονείς και τα αδέρφια του.Και επίσης πως προκαλώ καυγάδες συνεχώς για να πάθει αυτός κανένα έμφραγμα και να πεθάνει να του πάρω τα φράγκα.Δεν με απασχολούν τα χρήματα του μόνο η ψυχολογία μου που είναι στα τάρταρα και αυτός ο εκβιασμός πως δεν θα του ξαναμιλήσουν οι δικοι του.


Καλημερα !

Ε τωρα βρε Λινα και εσυ νομιζω εισαι σπιρτο αναμένω και με το παραμικρο μπαρουτιαζεις ...
Τι σε ρωτησε η γυναικα και αντε δεν θες ,γιατι πας και κανεις φασαρια με τον αντρα σου γι αυτο το χαζο με συνχωρεις θεμα..
Ενα καλημερα (πεθερουλα,λεω τωρα) ολα καλα, βγηκα για τα καθημερινα και τελος ..ουτε πολλα ουτε αναφορα ,μια δυο θα το καταλαβει ...


Τωρα αυτα για τα 50000 που λες για τον πατερα του και για τις μοιρασιες δεν καταλαβα ,χαθηκα λιγακι ...
Εκρεμμουν οικονομικα ζητηματα με τους δικου του?Ειναι ο πατερας του ασχημα στην υγεια του και τετοια ζητηματα των ταραζουν?
Μηπως τον βαζεις συνεχεια στη μεση με λαθος τροπο?

Στο ειπα ειναι πολλα τα ζητηματα σας και ξεκινας με αλλη αφορμη και καταλήγεις παλι να κλονίζεται η μεταξυ σας σχεση ...

Δεν σε απασχολουν τα χρηματα αλλα μηπως χωρις αυτα τα χρηματα που λεει ο αντρας σου πιεζεται και δεν θα μπορεσει να σας στηριξει ?Μηπως υπαρξει και βιοποριστικο θεμα μετα και πιεζεται και γι αυτο και αντι εσυ να καταλαβαινεις ριχνεις και αλλο λαδι στην φωτια γιατι πλεον εισαι προκατηλλημενη με τα πεθερικα σου?

Ειλικρινα απο που να τα πιασεις και που να καταληξεις ...Ενα ενα ,αλλα βαλε νερο στο κρασι σου και μην γινεσαι μπουρλωτο και ξεσπας πανω του ,ποσα να αντεξει και αυτος ...ξεσπας εσυ ,πιεζεται και απο τους δικους του ειδικα αν παιζουν και θεματα υγειας πολυ θελει ο ανθρωπος να του γυρισει σε άρνηση ολο αυτο και να μην θελει να δει τα πραγματα οπως πρεπει ?

----------


## Lina94

> Καλημερα !
> 
> Ε τωρα βρε Λινα και εσυ νομιζω εισαι σπιρτο αναμένω και με το παραμικρο μπαρουτιαζεις ...
> Τι σε ρωτησε η γυναικα και αντε δεν θες ,γιατι πας και κανεις φασαρια με τον αντρα σου γι αυτο το χαζο με συνχωρεις θεμα..
> Ενα καλημερα (πεθερουλα,λεω τωρα) ολα καλα, βγηκα για τα καθημερινα και τελος ..ουτε πολλα ουτε αναφορα ,μια δυο θα το καταλαβει ...
> 
> 
> Τωρα αυτα για τα 50000 που λες για τον πατερα του και για τις μοιρασιες δεν καταλαβα ,χαθηκα λιγακι ...
> Εκρεμμουν οικονομικα ζητηματα με τους δικου του?Ειναι ο πατερας του ασχημα στην υγεια του και τετοια ζητηματα των ταραζουν?
> ...


Απλά η δουλειά του είναι κοινή με του πατέρα του όποτε αν θα πει να φύγει από το σπίτι μου είπε πως δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς θα παίρνει και τι όχι τώρα έχει ας πούμε 50000 ευρώ εισόδημα το χρόνο και δεν θα μπορεί να έχει τα ίδια ή ίσως και καθόλου αν φύγουμε από εδώ.Γιατί λέει πως οι δικοι του δεν θα του ξαναμιλήσουν εάν φύγουμε από εδώ.Εγώ δεν θέλω να μείνω εδώ με τίποτα αυτός δεν θέλει να φυγει δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια έγινε το πρωί ο καυγάς και έφυγα και περπατούσα με τις ώρες.

----------


## Marilou

> Απλά η δουλειά του είναι κοινή με του πατέρα του όποτε αν θα πει να φύγει από το σπίτι μου είπε πως δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς θα παίρνει και τι όχι τώρα έχει ας πούμε 50000 ευρώ εισόδημα το χρόνο και δεν θα μπορεί να έχει τα ίδια ή ίσως και καθόλου αν φύγουμε από εδώ.Γιατί λέει πως οι δικοι του δεν θα του ξαναμιλήσουν εάν φύγουμε από εδώ.Εγώ δεν θέλω να μείνω εδώ με τίποτα αυτός δεν θέλει να φυγει δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια έγινε το πρωί ο καυγάς και έφυγα και περπατούσα με τις ώρες.


Λίνα ξέρεις τι βλέπω ?

Να μπαίνει σε λίγο καιρό ο άντρας σου εδώ μέσα και να ανοίγει θέμα εκείνος ζητώντας βοήθεια στο τι να κάνει..

Εγω αυτή την στιγμή βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο να είναι στην μέση .Από την μια οι γονείς που είναι πολύ πιεστικοί και εκβιαστικοι μαζί του και από την άλλη μια συζηγος που για τους δικούς της λόγους (όχι άδικους) του έχει βάλει το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό στην κυριολεξία για να φύγουν μη αναλογιζόμενη τις συνέπειες που θα έχει στην δουλειά του ..

Και οι δύο για τους δικούς σας λόγους έχετε δίκιο Λίνα .
Είναι δουλειά στη μέση και εδώ επειδή ξέρω πως είναι να συνεργάζεσαι δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα .
Βάλε λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου όσο αφορά τις σχέσεις σου με τους δικούς του και μην τον πιέζεις ..

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο για έναν.αντρα να γυρνάει σπίτι και να έχει γκρίνια για θέματα που αφορούν καθαρά τα επαγγελματικά ..
Εδώ με συνγχωρεις αλλά αν όντως παίζει να χάσει χρήματα και μέρος δουλειάς κάνεις πίσω ..
Δυστηχως οι γονείς πατάνε σε ευαίσθητο σημείο και να σου πω και κάτι κοίτα να τον στηρίξεις σε αυτό...
Δειξτου ότι τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το κομμάτι είσαι μαζί του ...Ξέρεις τι καλό θα του κάνει?Και φυσικά θα ηρεμήσει κάπως και θα δείτε και τα άλλα θέματα ...
Νομίζω πλέον σε νοιώθει εχθρό στην κυριολεξία ..μπαίνεις σε άλλα χωράφια η απόφαση σου να φυγεται δεν είναι εύκολο ...
Αν ήταν απλο νομίζω θα σε είχε πάρει και θα είχατε φύγει ...

Αφορά και το δικό σας μέλλον ,θες να φυγεται και μετά να έχεις γκρίνιες για το επαγγελματικό κομμάτι?
Γιατί να ξέρεις έτσι και φυγεται και σκάνε επαγγελματικά θέματα θα σε θεωρεί υπεύθυνη για πολλά ...
Καταλαβαίνω και την δική σου θέση αλλά δεν μπορείς βρε κορίτσι μου να πάψεις να ασχολησε τόσο πολύ μαζί τους?

Κάνε ένα βήμα πίσω και πες του ότι εσύ θα κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να μείνετε εκεί αλλά με έναν όρο .
Να σταματήσει η μάνα του να ασχολειται...
Κράτα τα τυπικά μαζί τους .όπου πάνε να χωθούν καθαρίζεις μόνη σου και αν τους αρέσει .
Άσε τον άντρα σου έξω από αυτό ..Ότι σε ενοχλεί θα το λες απευθείας ,αυτή την νοοτροπία να σε τσιτωνει η μάνα του και να τα ακούει εκείνος είναι λάθος στο λέω..

Αν τους έχει πει αυτός να σταματήσουν και εκείνοι συνεχίζουν τι να κάνει ?Είναι κάποιες μάνες βρε παιδί μου που δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν πως ο γιος τους μεγάλωσε και έχει δική του οικογένεια ..Τι να κάνει και ο άλλος ,να σκοτωθεί μαζί τους ,να πάθει και τίποτα παραπάνω ο πατέρας του όσο αφορά την υγεία του?
Ε όχι ,δείξε εσύ τουλάχιστον κατανόηση.σε αυτό ..

Μπορεί κάποιοι και εσύ ακόμα να πεις ,τι λες ρε συ πάλι εγώ να κάνω πίσω ?
Δεν είναι όμως έτσι .έχεις οικογένεια και κοιτάς να συμβιμβαστειτε σε κάποια θέματα αν θες και αγαπάς αυτό που έχεις ..
Ένα βήμα πίσω εσύ ένα αυτός να βρεθεί μια λύση βρε παιδί μου ...
Αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω ισχύει ..εκτός από το σπίτι αυτός ο άνθρωπος βιώνει εμπόλεμη κατάσταση και στη δουλειά ...
Εντάξει άλλος να ήταν πιστεύω τον χωρισμό θα τον είχε ήδη βάλει στο τραπέζι μόνο και μόνο για να γλυτώσει όλο αυτό ...

Εσύ πως το βλέπεις μπορείς να μετριασεις λίγο την όλη κατάσταση με τους δικούς του?
Να ηρεμήσεις λιγάκι όσο αφορά τις αντιδράσεις σου?
Για να δεις τελικά αν σταματήσει η πίεση για να φυγεται και κατά επέκταση και για το επαγγελματικό κομμάτι αλλάξει κάτι από μεριάς του ..

Έτσι δεν ξέρω νομίζω θα μπορεί λιγάκι να καθαρίσει η κατάσταση και να δείτε πραγματικά αν το πρόβλημα σας είναι όλη αυτή η πίεση και η ένταση που προέρχεται από τους άλλους ή τελικά έχετε θέματα εσείς οι δύο ..

----------


## Sonia

Όπως τα λες, η λύση είναι ή συμβιβασμός μια ζωή στο πως θες να ζήσεις τη ζωή σου και μονίμως να τα φέρνεις γύρω γύρω και να κάνεις τον διπλωμάτη με τα σόγια και με τον ίδιο σου τον άντρα - που όπως φαίνεται σε είχε σπάσει τόσα χρόνια στο δούλεμα- και να παίζετε την κολοκυθιά ή χωρισμός Λίνα. 

Εγώ θα διάλεγα τον χωρισμό κι ας μην της αρέσει της Μαριλούς να το ακούει.

----------

